# P1297 Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!)



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

I keep getting this code lately, and I have checked my DV (it is a fairly new Bailey's) and holds pressure, I checked all 3 ports with it out of the car and it works fine. I put it back on and made sure all the connectors were tight.
Everyday, at least once a day I will hit 5psi limp mode, but turning the car off and on again works. 
Here is a list of what is new in the car since the code started happening:
I did a 40,000 mile maintenance (car ran flawless before this- minus a random misfire code that rarely popped up)
-New Air Filter (rechecked connections to airbox...tight!)
-New Spark Plugs (OEM gapped to .032)
-OCT Stage 1 Software flash
and thats about it. Everything else is stock. Should the plugs be regapped for the software (didnt think so, but you never know) and could the software cause the issue? It doesn't surge except occasionally at full throttle in higher gears the boost gauge will go back and forth slowly between 16-19 PSI.
THe car sits at -20inHg all day long at idle. It idles smooth at 760rpm. Everything else runs great, it has had all recalls performed (CPO car) and has the greentop sensor and sits at 40,xxx miles on the odo. Engine is clean as can be and I see no leaks.

Another strange thing is sometimes when i turn the car on with VAGCOM I have the code, clear it only to have it pop IMMEDIATELY back up. But if i shut the car off and start up again and clear the code- it stays gone. WTF!?
I hate this 5psi crap. what the hell is going on?



_Modified by bpfoley at 8:08 PM 7-26-2006_


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: P1297 Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (bpfoley)*

bump


----------



## Jetta03 (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: P1297 Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (bpfoley)*

Would love to hear the solution! I have something very similar. This is the only code I get, and if I clear it, the car will go into 5psi limp on the next cold start (if I clear the code when the car is warm, it doesn't come back until then next cold start). Then I have no issues at all until the next time I clear the code. Then I will get limp once on the next cold start and then it's fine. It seems like when the code is stored in memory I have no problems with limp, it is just the first time that the code pops up that I go into limp. Hoses look ok, idle is at 20 inhg and smooth, and I've put a new 710n dv in, but it still acts the same. No other symptoms besides this code.


_Modified by Jetta03 at 11:15 AM 7-27-2006_


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: P1297 Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (Jetta03)*

well since it seems like just you and me with this problem, I have been wondering if the increase in boost pressure has caused a leak with my boost gauge, but then again my readings are always -20inHg, usually a boost leak large enough to trigger this code would register on the gauge so I am confused on that one...
Anywhere else you have looked/checked? I am probably going to get my car smoke checked for leaks and then if that turns up nothing I will talk to the guys at Stratmosphere to see if it may be software.


----------



## turboborra (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: P1297 Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (bpfoley)*

Do you have a TIP, on your car?


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: P1297 Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (turboborra)*

all stock minus the Bailey DV30 and the OCT software


----------



## NjGTINj (Aug 11, 2005)

I had the same fault on my car. My solution was a Samco 5 piece turbo hose kit. the first hose I pulled out was torn. The hose ran from the DV to the intercooler piping above the Turbo. Here are the pics of the Hose
















after I discovered that leak I ran a pressure test on my car and found another huge leak under my intake manifold. Hope that helps


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (NjGTINj)*

not that the samco kit is the solution but you most likely have a boost leak. Check all of the hoses and the seal in the hardpipe behind the motor before the pancake pipe. Hoses under the intake mani is another good place to look. Very possible that one of the check valves has failed or the hoses have torn.


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: (evilpat)*

I checked the clamps on the hardpipe before the pancake pipe, it looked and felt solid, is there something I should be able to visually notice with a blow seal?


----------



## NjGTINj (Aug 11, 2005)

run a pressure check


----------



## 1.8T_CR (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: P1297 Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (Jetta03)*

I have the same problem I don't know what to do now. 
Does anybody know what the problem could be?
I checked the following things and they're fine:
DV = ok
n249 = ok
Pressure test = Hold up to 20 PSI without leaks.
75 = ok
It only happens at cold starts in the mornings.
Any ideas????


----------



## John H (Feb 23, 1999)

*Try cleaning your throttle body...*

As an outside shot, try cleaning your throttle body and then doing the throttle body adaptation.
I would occasionally get the P1297 code and seems to have solved the problem. Audi (and therefore probably VW) has a TSB about dirty throttle bodies sometimes causing a P1297 code to be thrown. You don't have to remove the TB to clean it, just disconnect the large hose and wipe out the inside with a soft rag dampened with carb cleaner. Then do the adaptation routine with your vag-com or ProDiag.


----------



## 1.8T_CR (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Try cleaning your throttle body... (John H)*

Thanks I'll try it. 
I let you know if the car continues with the problem.


----------



## mroberto (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Try cleaning your throttle body... (John H)*

About 6 months ago I had the P1297 code. I also had misfires and a code for running too rich - the car drove like crap especially when cold. I cleaned the throttle body (after trying everything else - pressure tests, new DV, etc.) and that fixed all of my problems.
I wouldn't recommend wiping down the throttle plate since it's so sensitive to position, however, I do agree that you don't have to remove the TB. I pulled the fuse for the fuel pump and started the car a couple times to use up the remaining fuel in the lines. Then I had the gas pedal held down to open the TB and sprayed TB cleaner into the TB (in bursts) until it flowed clear out of the intake mani. Got both sides clean as a whistle, then did the adaptation with Vag-Com. 
Like I said, after that, the P1297 and all of my other problems went away.


----------



## 1.8T_CR (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Try cleaning your throttle body... (mroberto)*

I done the past weekend but didn´t work.
Any ideas other ideas what could be?
thanks


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Try cleaning your throttle body... (1.8T_CR)*

I've had that code come in on cars at my work a few times. Once it was a cracked intercooler, which you already tested by pressure testing, and holding 20psi. The other time it was the 'thrust sensor' as VW calls it, on top of the intercooler, I believe this would be the MAP, correct?
Someone I work with also had that fault, and according to VW Techline, he had to not only replace the sensor, but re-wire it to the ECU. Ended up the ECU was faulty, and had to replace it. 
Obviously thats a worst-case scenario, but its what I have seen.


----------



## 1.8T_CR (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Try cleaning your throttle body... (VR-Zych)*

Thanks for your answer.
I'll try replacing the Trust Sensor AKA MAP.
I let you know the result of the test.


----------



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

When you do i high boost program you should always gap your plugs down. My uni files runs at 19 psi. It would misfire until i gapped them down .024.


----------



## 1.8T_CR (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (02GTIFREESKIER)*

Thanks I will try this.
I let you known when I do this.
Thanks.


----------

